

Why managing databases is hell - omergertel
http://off-scale.com/2012/03/a-tale-of-two-databases/

======
toddnessa
An article full of some real-life reality & challenges for anyone
contemplating or pursuing a database project. I will be scouring the Offscale
website! (Looks like it could be a worthwhile service for anyone with a
project involving or centered around a database.)

